# Poop color



## kkw16 (Oct 22, 2010)

my hog's poop is dark brown
but sometime is red when is is soaked with his pee.
Is there a problem?
I believe it might be his food dye.
but i am not sure
it looks normal with the poop is not soaked.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

how old is he? I can't help you but I figure someone more experienced could if they know his age. My babies poop is dark brownish. What color is his poop normally?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Same as Packrat, this is something Nancy or somebody well versed in health needs to answer, is it just his poop that is red, or is the urine got a red/pink tint to it? And what food is he eating?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It should be dark brown and shouldn't be red when mixed with urine. Is his urine normal colour? 
What food is he eating?


----------



## kkw16 (Oct 22, 2010)

okk
he is already 1 years old 
his urine are sully yellowish 
poop is always dark brown and it looks a bit like light brown is he step on it. 

So this is who i notice his poop is kinda red.

i have paper towel as his washroom. And the paper towel soak up the urine which looks kinda yellowish and he poops on it. the color that the paper towel soak from the poop is red and the poop itself looks dark brown with a lil red. 

his food is healthful life cat chow


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The chow brand foods are all crap quality and usually have colouring in them. It is possible that is where the colour is coming from but usually blood is fairly easy to distinguish from colouring and you probably wouldn't see colouring seeping into the paper towel.

Could you post a clear picture of his paper towels to show what it looks like.


----------



## Amielu1212 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi my hedgehog is doing the same thing his poop is a little brown and it is soaked in pee but it is red and the poop is red. WHAT DO I DO?!?!?!? Please help me. I just got my hedgehog a week ago. He is 8 weeks ago. Please help!!!


----------



## Petri (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the same with my hedgehog, to test it I removed all the red coloured kibble from his food and it stopped, put it back and it started again. This to me showed it was a dye in the food, however I have since changed food as this red colour caused by the food could possibly mask other problems he may run into in the future. Since changing food there hasn't been a single reoccurrence of the red poop. Its a shame though because he really did like the other kibble and would actually eat the red ones preferentially to others.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on threads before posting to them. This thread is from 2010.


----------

